

Why email is crucial to Google, Microsoft and Yahoo - Shant
http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/05/24/why-email-is-crucial-to-google-microsoft-and-yahoo/

======
thomasgerbe
I'll admit. I'm a sucker.

I have mail accounts to both Yahoo and Google.

Because Google.com just has a search box, I always enter mail.google... to
save time.

But since Yahoo does have a rotation of stories (often very bad but I still
sometimes get sucked in) I go to Yahoo.com first and then click to the mail
section.

------
draz
i always thought of email as a way to get you to get a username, which is just
a "gateway drug" into other services the company offers. For example, all of a
sudden it's easy to find yourself on the Picasa site, and upload pictures
doesn't require ANOTHER username/password because you're already logged in
(cookie)

------
mkelly
So how does Alexa get these numbers, exactly?

